# I have been at this crate training for weeks and need some help!



## kmmosca (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all.... I need some experienced vizsla owner's help! 
We got Ellie when she was 7 weeks old. She is now 10 weeks old. 
My question is about crate training. Some background of our tactics so far... I only put her in after she pees and/or poos, she gets a kong or a rawhide... sometimes both, she eats all of her meals in there, and she knows the command Kennel and gets treats every time she goes in. At night, she sleeps in there just fine (and has just started to sleep the whole night, thank God). 
I have been at this for 2.5 weeks now. The first week, I put her in there for 30 minutes at a time (or however long it takes her to calm down + 5 minutes). The last 1.5 weeks, I put her in for an hour at a time (or however long it takes her to calm down + 5 minutes). She barks excessively and whines usually for at least 45 minutes in there. She is fine in there as long as I am in the room, but as soon as I leave she FREAKS OUT. I know vizslas are "velcro dogs," but I am afraid she is well on her way to having separation anxiety. When should I stop trying? ANY ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kmmosca - welcome to the forum.

It sounds to me like your doing really well, and I think you probably just have to persist. You could try covering the crate over with a dark blanket and put the radio/tv on.

Keep the good work up and how about posting some pictures     We all love puppy photos.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I tossed my day's t-shirt over the crate when we started with our girl. That shirt under a large beach towel, with Classical music through the night. 

Just keep at it, kmmosca. Slow and steady wins this race.


----------



## kmmosca (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you! I just need to be told to keep at it... it feels like it is not getting any better and I will never be able to leave the house for more than an hour once a day. With that said, I appreciate your kind words...and will do just that. Also, I posted pics on my original post. So glad this forum exists!


----------



## kmmosca (Jul 11, 2012)

dmp said:


> I tossed my day's t-shirt over the crate when we started with our girl. That shirt under a large beach towel, with Classical music through the night.
> 
> Just keep at it, kmmosca. Slow and steady wins this race.


Great idea... will be doing this!


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi kmmosca
I've been going thru the same thing with Loke and he's 16 weeks, so I feel your frustration! This forum is a great place for advice and to vent when things get really bad! 
All I can tell you is to keep doing what your doing and appreciate the small victories when you get them. Today I left house for 1.5 hours and Loke was fine when I got home, wahoo!!! This was huge progress, good luck ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also designate a super-yummy treat that is only given for crate time.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to encourage you to keep trying bec many owners have successfully accomplished a dog that actually likes their crate. I cannot say the same for myself. Dozer NEVER liked the crate. I tried for a year. Sometimes you just have to do it knowinh its what will kepp them safe. Roaming the house is heaven for him so luckily he can be trusted. He doesn't like being confined. And seems to be going the same for our little Penny (12 weeks old). She HATES it. So hopefully well have her trustworthy early on.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We've had Ruby for 1 week and 1 day, and she's just over 8 weeks old. I can relate!

I have to admit that we gave up, and quickly, when it came to her sleeping in her crate at night. She sleeps through the night when she's in bed with us, and quite frankly I like cuddling with her. Check back with me when she's 40+ pounds ;-) No, I know that we're in that for the long haul.

Day time crating is a challenge for us as well. I had about 5 days off of work when we first got her, so the first day she had to go in her crate the majority of the day I was on the verge of tears.

She went in, we treated her.

She was yelping when my husband came home from work for lunch, and she was yelping when I came home for the evening a few hours later. I really think she yelped the whole day. 

I went out and bought one of those D.A.P. plug-ins. I can't say whether it helped or she got used to the crate, but today she was completely FINE when my husband came home for lunch AND when I came home for the evening. She had peed in the crate, but it was quite a few hours so I think it's only to be expected for such a young pup.

Anyway, try the D.A.P plug in, and put it in the outlet closest to her crate. It's worth a try, and they offer money back if not happy.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The hardest thing for a pup to do is be in a crate if you are still in the house and they can hear you moving around. So first start your training by leaving the house for 5 mins. Then 10 then more....


Stick with it. You are doing many good things and she will get it.

One more thing never ever give a pup rawhide when you aren't there to supervise. They could choke! Kong is good as are bully sticks but never rawhide.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I was in the same situation, Bella does still cry/ yelp when I put her in her crate when going out. I had no choice but to put her in her crate as I walk my 2 children to school, Bella hasn't had all her jabs yet so can't come with us. She is left for 35 mins max. She has been with us for nearly 2 weeks, the 1st week was torture for me as well as her. She was still screaming when I got back from school until last Friday. She is either asleep when I come home or sat in her crate waiting for me.
I actually went out for lunch with some friends on Tuesday, great feeling now she has settled as I did not leave my house for a week ( apart from the school run). I'm sure she will be doing the same, I no its awful to hear them so distressed but as much as you want to be with them 24/7 it isn't possible. Hope you get there soon


----------



## kmmosca (Jul 11, 2012)

I THINK TODAY IS THE DAY! She has been in her crate for 20 minutes and has not made a peep. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!! I switched out a blanket and towel for a comfy dog bed.... either persistence or the bed or both did the trick, but she quiet and calm..... whooo hooooooooooo (little things in life  ). ;D


----------

